

Ask NH: Hobo vs. ActiveScaffold for Rails - tjic

I blogged about writing my own super-duper-meta package for Rails that abstracted out all the common CRUD/REST stuff that one does over and over in each project.<p>Someone came along and suggested that I check out ActiveScaffold.  http://activescaffold.com/<p>I was thrilled with the ActiveScaffold folks for not only writing the project, but also point folks to competing projects - how classy is that?!<p>One competitor they pointed to is Hobo ( hobocentral.net/  ).  ...which also looks great.<p>I've downloaded both and am reading the docs, but I'd like to ask:<p>Has anyone here used either, and what do they think?<p>Has anyone used BOTH ?<p>Thanks!
======
mahmud
No two "similar" software tools are really similar, it is that one of them
better suits your solution and your approach to it.

I recommend you fork your current project and use each in a different fork and
see how you like them.

Whoever answers you here will probably tell you how one or the other fit
_their_ project better.

------
sync
Yeah, really depends on your application.

ActiveScaffold is really for admin-side straight to the DB stuff. We use it
for our admin interface and it works great up until you want something more
than basic CRUD.

Hobo looks a little like rails generators on crack.

